
"npm" is not in fact an abbreviation for "Node Package Manager" - llambda
https://npmjs.org/doc/faq.html#If-npm-is-an-acronym-why-is-it-never-capitalized
======
eridius
> It is a recursive bacronymic abbreviation for "npm is not an acronym"

That's gotta be the laziest instance of this sort of thing I've ever seen.
They could have called it "foo" and claimed it's short for "foo is not an
acronym" without having to change a thing.

Compare this to clever ones like GNU, or "GNU's Not UNIX". The name of the
thing is intrinsically tied to the phrase it represents. Coming up with a good
phrase that also results in a decent initialism requires some cleverness,
which is wholly absent with npm.

------
PhrosTT
Almost as hilarious as PHP being a recursive acronym. /ugh.

